# Return To Cyclo-Cross?



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2017)

One of the local Clubs is organising a 'CX Fun Day' shortly

http://www.calderclarion.co.uk/

Sunday 23rd July; http://www.calderclarion.co.uk/calendar/

They had a rider in the Tour de France, a few years ago, who won a few stages
(born in the same village, as me, & I still see his sister every so often)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4281981

I may go along, & watch, or............ drag the bike out of the garage, & participate
However, it's been two years since I last raced CX, & that single race was my first since 2009)

Gruesome details here; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/first-cyclo-cross-for-6-years-tomorrow.187884/

As I wrote in that posting;
_*Got to admit, I know I'll get hammered out there!
I may be quite 'bike-fit', reasonably 'run-fit', but as for 'cross-fit'............................. forget it!!!*_

As for either, at the moment, I daren't even think I am

Should I race?

After all, I have a CX bike, a club skin-suit (which I guess will stretch over my chubbiness)
Plus!!, from a Yorkshiremans perspective, with it being a _'try it'_ event, it's a lot cheaper
Entry, at the WTC event in 2015 was £14, this is £5 (as cheap as most fell-races!!)


----------



## Venod (14 Jul 2017)

Go for it while you can, and enjoy it, if I was running I might have had a go myself, as it is I went for a run through the Went Valley a couple of weeks ago (1st run in 18 months) not very good legs aching and breathing laboured, I might give it another go after the weekend, riding a 3 hour MTBO tomorrow on NYM.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1W3WKQrirU-MllYSHZ6eThNOGc


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2017)

Go for it, I certainly wish I could still do cross.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jul 2017)

One of my friends races CX, he's pretty good at it too. I went with him once and it was a flood lit night race I came 49th out of 51 finishers!
I loved every minute but racing is not really for me, I felt more like a moving obstacle for other riders to lap!
I think I'll stick to less competitive local trails and tracks.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2017)

Afnug said:


> Go for it while you can, and enjoy it, if I was running I might have had a go myself, as it is I went for a run through the Went Valley a couple of weeks ago (1st run in 18 months) not very good legs aching and breathing laboured,


I've had a chat with a collegue, who's a 'thorper. & he reckons I should do it
Even if it proves to myself, that I'm fat & unfit
Where in the Went valley?



Spiderweb said:


> One of my friends races CX, he's pretty good at it too. I went with him once and it was a flood lit night race I came 49th out of 51 finishers!
> I loved every minute but racing is not really for me, I felt more like a moving obstacle for other riders to lap!
> I think I'll stick to less competitive local trails and tracks.


I used to be okay, & could generally get into the top 25% at most races, from first trying CX (1990), up to 2009

I know some very good riders too, such as my near name-sake is still a decent rider, even if he's nowhere near national squad standard


----------



## Venod (15 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Where in the Went valley?



I park on the bridge in Wentbridge and run by the church and under the A1 then left up the killer steps, then right and through Brockadale Plantation to Kirk Smeaton, then back along the South side of The River Went to Wentbridge, its a run I used to do a lot when I lived on the south side of Pontefract, it gets very muddy on the south banks of the Went after heavy rain.

Its about 5 mile.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Should I race?



YES!

I first tried CX a few years ago when I was very fit. Loved it but didn't really get into it for various reasons - mostly having other commitments on Sundays. 

Made more of an effort last season and did three races, which I hugely enjoyed, although they revealed to me just how unfit I currently am. I was lapped at least a couple of times, but so what? I was never going to win anyway. And in fact I didn't finish last.

I'm definitely doing some more CX this season, and I'm a wee bit fitter than last year so might even be able to go a tad faster and not get lapped so much.


----------



## Spartak (15 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> YES!
> 
> I first tried CX a few years ago when I was very fit. Loved it but didn't really get into it for various reasons - mostly having other commitments on Sundays.
> 
> ...



I'm also one of the back markers in my local league - but enjoy it immensely [ even my 7 year old daughter races in the U12 event ].

Must say it's one of the friendliest cycle events there is with the fast boys being patient & giving encouragement whenever they pass ;-)

Definitely worth giving it a go .....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2017)

Spartak said:


> Must say it's one of the friendliest cycle events there is with the fast boys being patient & giving encouragement whenever they pass ;-)


Indeed it is!



Spartak said:


> Definitely worth giving it a go .....


I raced, 1990 - 1997, 2007 - 2009


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2017)

Afnug said:


> I park on the bridge in Wentbridge and run by the church and under the A1 then left up the killer steps, then right and through Brockadale Plantation to Kirk Smeaton, then back along the South side of The River Went to Wentbridge, its a run I used to do a lot when I lived on the south side of Pontefract, it gets very muddy on the south banks of the Went after heavy rain.
> 
> Its about 5 mile.


Excellent!!, up the old (pre-1830) Great North Road then, past the Church!


----------



## Stephenite (31 Jul 2017)

Did you go @Richard A Thackeray ? I would have - it only cost a fiver.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Did you go @Richard A Thackeray ? I would have - it only cost a fiver.


No, I didn't I _WTC_-ed instead


----------

